# snake I.D?



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

If it's an illeagle one then It got ,away.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

somebody get me some popcorn....
I think that might be a Blotched Watersnake.... anybody else ???


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

did you eat it?

FIRST!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I know no one will believe me but, it puffed it's neck up like a cobra and came at me, kind of an aggressive snake.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks like a good one from the pic...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

That looks like a prairie kingsnake or maybe a hognose. They will puff on you and do make you think that it is cobra like but they are wussies. They will play dead when you try to catch them. Of course that one doesn't look like he is playing. 
http://www.texassnakes.net/prairieking.htm
http://www.texassnakes.net/Hognose.html


----------



## RJVFISHER (Aug 26, 2005)

It is a Hog Nose snake or sometimes called a Puff Adder. It is not poisonous.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterodon_nasicus


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

oops, next one that puffs up and comes at me I will try to catch it and see if it plays dead!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Poor Snake


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

texas8point said:


> Poor Snake


Yep, I don't even think democrats like snakes.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

If it puffed up it is most likely a hognose.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

*Your in trouble*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I'm going to tell MC.......................I like to stir things up:rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

gigem87 said:


> did you eat it?
> 
> FIRST!


 WOW that was fast. Stole it right out from under me. Green to ya:rotfl:


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*man Whampus*

you need to get another Camera. I mean, you shouldda been able to get a few more Pictures of it while it was getting away. That sure wouldda made some cool Handmade Custom Knife Sheaths.


----------



## tailwalker35 (Jul 3, 2008)

HAD ONE OF THOSE IN THE YARD LAST WEEK WHEN I WAS WEED -EATING.
IT PUFFED UP SOME AT ME BUT HE WASN'T REAL TOUGH THOUGH, ONLY TOOK A ROTATION OR TWO FROM A ECHO WEED EATER AND HE DIDN'T PUFF UP ANYMORE


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Was burning pears a while back and had a coral snake come at me, note to self if I come back as a coral snake, do not attack someone with a flame thrower!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

i think all the ones that look like that are called good old dead snake.


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

suprised MC has not made a post on this yet, he must be out relocating the big one


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

gigem87 said:


> did you eat it?
> 
> FIRST!


Fire ants said it tastes like chicken!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

whampus3 said:


> Fire ants said it tastes like chicken!


Dang- No wonder I've heard people say to put your deer head in a fire ant pile if you want a free european mount.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Took about an hour and a half to eat and run.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> I don't even think democrats like snakes.


Most don't but they give them a pass....

Professional courtesy


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> Most don't but they give them a pass....
> 
> Professional courtesy


haha! Now that's funny right there. 

As for the snake... I'll never understand why full grown men are afraid of non-venomous snakes but whatever. hwell:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Just killed off one A#1 pest control operator there...


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

That's an atypical light phased western hog nosed snake. Very unusual.


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> Just killed off one A#1 pest control operator there...


Are you sure, I think Hognose snakes feed primarly on Toads, I was unaware that Toads were considered a pest. Maby he was protecting this Sketter eating toads. From the last few post he made I do not think he has a shortage of snakes around .

TRW


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

whampus3 said:


> I know no one will believe me but, it puffed it's neck up like a cobra and came at me, kind of an aggressive snake.


that is a young hognose-the good kind to have around.


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

It was a hognose.

Very beneficial. After they puff up, they will play dead.


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

Where is MC on a thread like this? Can I stir the pot and say, a good snake is a ...... Maybe he heard that one..


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

So, if a snake bows up on ya all ya need to do is try to catch it and if it plays dead its a good one. Just got off the blue water board, need to go to poc and see if I have a note on our boat stall, at least now I know how to test em!


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

*hognose...*

the snake is a hognose and is as docile a snake as you'll find.

they flatten their heads like a cobra and will play dead.

your son or daughter misssed out on a top-notch pet.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

TRW said:


> Are you sure, I think Hognose snakes feed primarly on Toads, I was unaware that Toads were considered a pest. Maby he was protecting this Sketter eating toads. From the last few post he made I do not think he has a shortage of snakes around .
> 
> TRW


I'm pretty sure that's primarily eastern hognoses: one way or another, I used to have a couple of them around one of our barns, and have walked up on them with a tail hanging out of their mouth. They did a number on the mouse population for a few years there...


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

whampus3 said:


> So, if a snake bows up on ya all ya need to do is try to catch it and if it plays dead its a good one. Just got off the blue water board, need to go to poc and see if I have a note on our boat stall, at least now I know how to test em!


Well it wouldn't hurt to educate yourself. If your gonna be in the outdoors you may want to be more aware of the types of creatures you could run into. Hognose snakes are pretty easy to identify.


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's primarily eastern hognoses: one way or another, I used to have a couple of them around one of our barns, and have walked up on them with a tail hanging out of their mouth. They did a number on the mouse population for a few years there...


 I was Just jacking with You I looked them both up and it said the primary food is Toads and Frogs, But they will eat Mice, Lizards, and other snakes. They are neat snakes and Should get a pass. now for the Copperheads no free pass.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

justletmein said:


> As for the snake... I'll never understand why full grown men are afraid of non-venomous snakes but whatever. hwell:


Clearly you;ve never been biten by a venomous snake.(Rattlesnake at age 14)
After that EVERY snake is a dead snake :cheers:


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

*Killing Them*

I have had a rattlesnake crawl in back of my my waders and been hit by a water moccasin. Still don't kill every snake I encounter.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

mapman said:


> I have had a rattlesnake crawl in back of my my waders and been hit by a water moccasin. Still don't kill every snake I encounter.


Those are 2 instances that THEY WOULDA KILLED ME!!!!
Poison, heart attack, break'n my neck trying to get away...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Auer Power said:


> Clearly you;ve never been biten by a venomous snake.(Rattlesnake at age 14)
> After that EVERY snake is a dead snake :cheers:


 so when you fell off your bike the first time did you put your training wheels back on??? :tongue:

:rotfl:


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Auer Power said:


> Clearly you;ve never been biten by a venomous snake.(Rattlesnake at age 14)
> After that EVERY snake is a dead snake :cheers:


Slow learner. You were probably engaging in high risk behaviour to get bit when you were 14 and now you keep doing it. Good luck with that.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hognose, and a nicely patterned one at that. Would have brought a decent price in the herp pet trade.


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

I will repost this.....

Most nonvenomous snakes don't have a way in which to defend themselves against much larger creatures. So they play off the stupidity of their attacker by pretending to be something they are not. Most Nonvenomous snakes in the US attempt to be Pit Vipers.

Heres a Texas Rat snake being a Rat Snake









Heres a Texas Rat Snake pretending to be something different.









The hognose snake is unique among north american snakes. The snake itself is very docile but its displays would be taken as the exact opposite. Hognose snakes are very mildly venomous but this venom is in no way dangerous to man and since hognose snakes rarely bite and do not have "Fangs" as they are normally thought of it is not an issue anyway. Note: hognose strikes frequently feign strikes without the intention of actually making contact.

Here is Hognose Snake being a Hognose Snake









Heres one being a Pit Viper...









Heres one flattening its head out trying to look big and mean. Hognose snakes will also curl their tail up and vibrate to look like a rattle.









And as a last resort.....Hognose' will play dead.









Here is a method of identifying Venomous snakes that is not as frequently taught-Look at the eyes (from a distance)

Both of these snakes are Nonvenomous snakes in defensive posture. These snakes both have very round eyes set out on their heads with a very round pupil.

















Both of these venomous Texas snakes have eyes sunk in with a "Cats eye" pupil.
















This may seem like a hard way to identify a poisonous snake. But from 10 feet or so on an average sized specimen it is fairly easy to tell.

BUT

If you arent sure for god sakes just leave him be call someone to move him dont KILL it.

3 things to remember when dealing with snakes

1. Dont be ignorant killing a snake is like letting 100 rats wreak havoc.
2. All snakes do much more GOOD than bad
3. It can strike faster than you can move, so keep your distance! Unless you are positive of what it is.


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

seattleman1969 said:


> Hognose, and a nicely patterned one at that. Would have brought a decent price in the herp pet trade.


Illegal much? unless you have a permit.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

waterspout said:


> so when you fell off your bike the first time did you put your training wheels back on??? :tongue:


I fail to see the connection between the 2. hwell:


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Levelwind said:


> Slow learner. You were probably engaging in high risk behaviour to get bit when you were 14 and now you keep doing it. Good luck with that.


Maybe you ought to hang around me and you'll see how I'm a snake magnet. Had 4 close calls this year. 2 rattlers while wading in Matagorda, and 2 cottonmouths in the backyard. Some people just have ****-house luck when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

mapman said:


> I have had a rattlesnake crawl in back of my my waders and been hit by a water moccasin. Still don't kill every snake I encounter.


If a snake had crawled in the back of my waders I think I would have unintentionally launched a stink bottom mud snake to counter the attack!!!!! But thats just me.


----------



## mcmahanb (Oct 24, 2005)

Ya'll are all over your heads. That, my friends, is a copperheadedrattlemoccasin, one of the most deadliest snakes in North America. One bite can kill an elephant. Although rare north of the Rio Bravo, it is mostly seen at night by persons venturing home late from their favorite watering holes.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Auer Power said:


> Maybe you ought to hang around me and you'll see how I'm a snake magnet. Had 4 close calls this year. 2 rattlers while wading in Matagorda, and 2 cottonmouths in the backyard. Some people just have ****-house luck when it comes to stuff like that.


 

You need to move to New York City or something. Come to think of it I have only ever been hit once, I was clearing a brushpile and thankfully it just looked so "snakey" I put my snake boots on. Little lint pickin copperhead. IN DANBURY!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Levelwind said:


> You need to move to New York City or something. Come to think of it I have only ever been hit once, I was clearing a brushpile and thankfully it just looked so "snakey" I put my snake boots on. Little lint pickin copperhead. IN DANBURY!


Well, there ya go


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Auer Power said:


> Clearly you;ve never been biten by a venomous snake.(Rattlesnake at age 14)
> After that EVERY snake is a dead snake :cheers:


So you get bitten by a dog and start killing every cat you see? Doesn't make sense fella. Make no mistake, I'm no "snake person" and I kill every venomous snake I see, but killing non-venomous snake because you're afraid of being bitten by a venomous snake is just stupid.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

With a bucket full of copperheads in one hand (see my other thread) and a pistol in the other, I guess I was a little bit trigger happy, when it raised up out of the grass and started towards me, will try to do better next time.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

RJVFISHER said:


> It is a Hog Nose snake or sometimes called a Puff Adder. It is not poisonous.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterodon_nasicus


A Puff Adder is a poisonous viper in Africa, not America. You are right about it being a Hog Nose snake.


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

Whampus3, My photos would have had contained the same subject matter. Signs of aggression with me promotes a swift decisive reaction. Id rather bite than be bitten.
Nice shot.
j


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the help with the I.D. ing, I think I have the good snake bad snake thing down, got four of the bad ones yesterday, ran out of bullets, looked all over finally found a box( an hour drive and several stops), should have all the ones that say we do not need guns or bullets spend a few nights camping in my yard, anyway did better to day.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

that is a mess of snakes, sure would put a hurting on some one. where are you located? have they always been that bad?


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

justletmein said:


> So you get bitten by a dog and start killing every cat you see? Doesn't make sense fella. Make no mistake, I'm no "snake person" and I kill every venomous snake I see, but killing non-venomous snake because you're afraid of being bitten by a venomous snake is just stupid.


Some people just dont listen :rotfl:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

whampus3 said:


> Thanks for the help with the I.D. ing, I think I have the good snake bad snake thing down, got four of the bad ones yesterday, ran out of bullets, looked all over finally found a box( an hour drive and several stops), should have all the ones that say we do not need guns or bullets spend a few nights camping in my yard, anyway did better to day.


Holy %&$# bro you got a serious problem. WTH is up with all that? You using rat shot or what? Time to buy in bulk so you don't run out again.



Auer Power said:


> Some people just dont listen :rotfl:


Some peeps aren't worth listening to...


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

should have all the ones that say we do not need guns or bullets spend a few nights camping in my yard, anyway did better to day. 

Wow, I do not think I would even want to walk through your yard. How many Copperheads have you killed so far this year. 

TRW


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

69


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

you must have a few hot females somewhere for there to be that many around your place. hope you don't have kids, dogs or cats because they would get tagged by one of those for sure; well not the ones in the pics but the ones that are left.

good luck getting em all!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

When I bought this place it was surounded by woods, now it is like the little house on the praire, they clear cut the woods in all directions, I believed this pushed them into the yard. Had to reload and went to put my coffee cup on a post, almost go bit, there was a small one coiled up on the top of the post!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Dang dude, you need to get a few pet mongoose or some sort of snake traps or something out there. That's insane!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I have spent enough time in Hawaii to know to pass on the mongoose, hope its just a temporary thing, got plenty of bullets now. I did put a bunch of snake away around the house, see how that does.


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

mapman said:


> I have had a rattlesnake crawl in back of my my waders and been hit by a water moccasin. Still don't kill every snake I encounter.


That ain't the only thing that would have been in them waders!! :wink:


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

Auer Power said:


> Maybe you ought to hang around me and you'll see how I'm a snake magnet. Had 4 close calls this year. 2 rattlers while wading in Matagorda, and 2 cottonmouths in the backyard. Some people just have ****-house luck when it comes to stuff like that.


If you always do what you always did, then you'll always get what you always got.

Trevor


----------

